# Consultazioni Draghi: calendario e diretta tv



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Partono, da oggi pomeriggio, le *consultazioni *del *Presidente del Consiglio *incaricato *Mario Draghi*. 

*Diretta tv su La7 dalle ore 17:00 *con il consueto speciale del TG LA7 condotto da Enrico Mentana.

*Calendario (sotto spoiler):


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Giovedì 4 febbraio:
Azione, +Europa e Radicali, Maie-Psi, Centro Democratico-Italiani in Europa, Europeisti-Maie-Centrodemocratico, Gruppo misto della Camera-Minoranze linguistiche e Noi con l’Italia-Usei-Cambiamo-Alleanza di Centro.

Venerdì 5 febbraio:
11:00-11:30 : Gruppo Per Le Autonomie (SVP - PATT, UV) del Senato.
11:45-12:30 : Liberi e Uguali
12:45-13:45 : Italia Viva
15:00-16:00 : Fratelli d'Italia
16:15-17:15 : Partito Democratico
17:30-18:30 : Forza Italia (che si presenterà con il presidente Silvio Berlusconi)

Sabato 6 febbraio:
11:00-12:00 : Lega
12:15-13:15 : Movimento 5 Stelle


*
Di Maio: "M5S sia maturo, ascoltare Draghi è un dovere".

Retroscena del Fatto Quotidiano: "Se Draghi fallisce, niente voto ma piano B con incarico a Cartabia o Lamorgese per un esecutivo elettorale che porterà alle urne a giugno".

Centrodestra andrà diviso alle consultazioni. FI si presenterà anche con il presidente Berlusconi, che nel 2008 nominò Draghi alla BCE.

Salvini al TG1: "_Draghi dovrà scegliere tra Grillo e la Lega, se per lui sono meglio nuove tasse e patrimoniale o meno tasse. Noi siamo liberi, porteremo quello che serve al paese meno tasse, meno burocrazia, più cantieri e più controlli dei confini. La nostra scelta sarà la scelta di tutto, non siamo come altri dove ci sono le correnti. Per noi viene prima l'interesse e il bene del paese_".

Riepilogo primo giorno di consultazioni: + Europa e Maie appoggiano Draghi. Anche Centro Democratico fa intendere un appoggio, dicendo che "_non ha condizioni da porre a Draghi sull'UE per non cadere nel ridicolo_".

Italia Viva appoggia Draghi. Le parole di Renzi: "_Con il governo Draghi, l'Italia esce più forte_".

Liberi e Uguali è indecisa. Le parole di Loredana De Petris: "_Impossibile governare con i sovranisti. Questo è solo il primo giro di consultazioni. Una volta che Draghi avrà definito il perimetro, valuteremo_".

Giorgia Meloni, dopo la consultazione, conferma il no di FDI a Draghi: "_Fratelli d'Italia non voterà la fiducia al governo Draghi. Nessun pregiudizio nei suoi confronti, ma è una questione di metodo. Pensiamo che siano i cittadini a scegliere chi governare_".

Il PD conferma definitivamente l'appoggio a Mario Draghi. Zingaretti: "_Piena disponibilità al tentativo di Mario Draghi_".

Forza Italia nell'incontro con Draghi senza Berlusconi. Il presidente deve rimanere a casa, a causa della sua fibrillazione atriale.

Forza Italia tramite Tajani: "_Confermiamo il pieno appoggio a Draghi. Ci aspettiamo un governo di alto livello_".

Salvini conferma l'apertura della Lega a Draghi con un lungo discorso su cantieri, pensioni, tasse, imprese e sviluppo. Salvini ha definito il colloquio con Draghi "_Interessante_" manifestando entusiasmo e non ha risparmiato frecciatine al PD che ha detto che non lo vuole al governo. 

Salvini apre ma non ufficializza l'appoggio a Draghi: "_Settimana prossima diremo si o no_".

Crimi ha dichiarato che il M5S apre a Draghi pur senza ufficializzare l'appoggio: "_Draghi ha mostrato grande sensibilità su temi come il reddito di cittadinanza e ambiente...Abbiamo dato la nostra disponibilità a valutare un appoggio_". Alla fine del discorso, Crimi non ha voluto rispondere ai giornalisti.

Mentana: "_Si andrà avanti informalmente senza nuove consultazioni_".


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Continuiamo a commentare qui.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Retroscena del Fatto Quotidiano: "Se Draghi fallisce, niente voto ma piano B con incarico a Cartabia o Lamorgese per un esecutivo elettorale che porterà alle urne a giugno".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Retroscena del Fatto Quotidiano: "Se Draghi fallisce, niente voto ma piano B con incarico a Cartabia o Lamorgese".*



Con Conte ministro di peso. I bimbi travaglini non mollano...

Comunque ho letto che Speranza sarebbe ministro anche con Draghi. Per me, dunque, de profundis a prescindere.

Come dice [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], escono da una porta per entrare dalla finestra...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con Conte ministro di peso. I bimbi travaglini non mollano...
> 
> Comunque ho letto che Speranza sarebbe ministro anche con Draghi. Per me, dunque, de profundis a prescindere.
> 
> Come dice [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], escono da una porta per entrare dalla finestra...


Ho aggiunto e specificato nel post precedente che l'esecutivo alternativo a Draghi potrebbe essere un governo "elettorale". Che vergogna il ritorno di Speranza, mi auguro non alla salute.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Di Maio: "M5S sia maturo, ascoltare Draghi è un dovere".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "M5S sia maturo, ascoltare Draghi è un dovere".*



Di Maio ormai si schiererebbe anche con l'ISIS pur di mantenere la poltrona.


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "M5S sia maturo, ascoltare Draghi è un dovere".*



Era scontato


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Partono, da oggi pomeriggio, le *consultazioni *del *Presidente del Consiglio *incaricato *Mario Draghi*.
> 
> *Diretta tv su La7 dalle ore 17:00 *con il consueto speciale del TG LA7 condotto da Enrico Mentana.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di Maio ormai si schiererebbe anche con l'ISIS pur di mantenere la poltrona.



E c'è pure chi ancora gli va appresso. Incredibile.


----------



## Andris (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Retroscena del Fatto Quotidiano: "Se Draghi fallisce, niente voto ma piano B con incarico a Cartabia o Lamorgese per un esecutivo elettorale che porterà alle urne a giugno".*



vabbè l'importante è che si voterebbe in quel caso,in tre mesi non potranno fare chissà quali danni


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di Maio ormai si schiererebbe anche con l'ISIS pur di mantenere la poltrona.



.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*



Occhio che questo fa saltare tutto per i suoi interessi


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*



Questo é persino più viłe di renzi


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Occhio che questo fa saltare tutto per i suoi interessi



No,non può saltare nulla o Mattarella lo prende per le orecchie


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*



Conte è piú furbo e scaltro di quanto lo dipingono.
Occhio a dire che Renzi lo ha messo out. 

Un governo draghi in questo momento può voler dire due cose: o è stato chiamato a fare manovre che i partiti non potevano permettersi da soli da fare, à la governo Monti, oppure davvero questo governo è stato nominato dal Presidente della Repubblica per gestire i soldi del recovery. 
In ogni caso, Mattarella ha messo tutti con le spalle al muro: chi avrà il coraggio di non votare la fiducia ad uno col curriculum di Draghi, per di piú incensato e pompato come salvatore della patria?

Se Draghi si comporterà come il keynesiano che era ai suoi albori, e non come il "privatizzatore" forse c'è una speranza. Ma in questo caso il grigio non esiste, esiste il bianco o il nero. 

Da vedere se sarà un governo politico o un'ammucchiata selvaggia stile Monti. Sarei piú tranquillo nel primo caso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*



Sfrattato da Palazzo chigi, fa lo spettacolo con il tavolino...

Che buffone...


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sfrattato da Palazzo chigi, fa lo spettacolo con il tavolino...
> 
> Che buffone...



Ahahahahahahahaaahaah

Gli potevano mettere una chitarra in mano ed un piattino per terra


----------



## hakaishin (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Torna a parlare ai microfoni Giuseppe Conte dopo le dimissioni: "Auspico un governo politico. M5S? Io ci sono e ci sarò, così come per PD e LeU".*



Che schifo di personaggio che è questo. Sta leccando pd m5s e leu per avere un posticino al sole.
Vuole un governo politico ma lui non è un politico, non lo sarà mai e non sa nulla di politica.
Questo è il peggiore di tutti, Renzi in confronto è un Dio.

Mi sa che il professorino non ha capito che è finita per lui.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Centrodestra andrà diviso alle consultazioni. FI si presenterà anche con il presidente Berlusconi, che nel 2008 nominò Draghi alla BCE.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra andrà diviso alle consultazioni. FI si presenterà anche con il presidente Berlusconi, che nel 2008 nominò Draghi alla BCE.*



Sarà un ologramma.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini al TG1: "Draghi dovrà scegliere tra Grillo e la Lega, se per lui sono meglio nuove tasse e patrimoniale o meno tasse. Noi siamo liberi, porteremo quello che serve al paese meno tasse, meno burocrazia, più cantieri e più controlli dei confini. La nostra scelta sarà la scelta di tutto, non siamo come altri dove ci sono le correnti. Per noi viene prima l'interesse e il bene del paese".*


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra andrà diviso alle consultazioni. FI si presenterà anche con il presidente Berlusconi, che nel 2008 nominò Draghi alla BCE.*



Quindi torna dalla Francia...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini al TG1: "Draghi dovrà scegliere tra Grillo e la Lega, se per lui sono meglio nuove tasse e patrimoniale o meno tasse. Noi siamo liberi, porteremo quello che serve al paese meno tasse, meno burocrazia, più cantieri e più controlli dei confini. La nostra scelta sarà la scelta di tutto, non siamo come altri dove ci sono le correnti. Per noi viene prima l'interesse e il bene del paese".*


Ahahah Travaglio al rosicamento, hanno interrotto un attimo il suo collegamento per dare la linea a Salvini.


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini al TG1: "Draghi dovrà scegliere tra Grillo e la Lega, se per lui sono meglio nuove tasse e patrimoniale o meno tasse. Noi siamo liberi, porteremo quello che serve al paese meno tasse, meno burocrazia, più cantieri e più controlli dei confini. La nostra scelta sarà la scelta di tutto, non siamo come altri dove ci sono le correnti. Per noi viene prima l'interesse e il bene del paese".*



Possibile via libera alla maggioranza Ursula


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Il sindaco di Roma M5S Virginia Raggi apre a Draghi: "Con lui il 5 Stelle discuta di temi concreti".*


----------



## Andris (4 Febbraio 2021)

mi viene da ridere a sentire dire di voler un governo politico quando si è arrivati a questo punto proprio perchè la politica è stata commissariata.
adesso vogliono il capo tecnico e piazzare i loro baluardi nel governo.
in un paese dove il premier non riesce neanche a sfiduciare un ministro,non siamo la Francia che ne cambiano come calzini


----------



## Andris (4 Febbraio 2021)

Renzi: "Draghi fino al 2023. He's the best"

Salvini: "Se si vota tra due anni noi siamo fuori"


vanno già d'accordo i due Matteo 


già l'appoggio di +Europa,che si era messa in oppsizione al governo Conte,fa capire molte cose.

"la difesa dell'euro"

neanche fosse un essere umano...in effetti la moneta e i suoi vincoli più importanti delle persone.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahah Travaglio al rosicamento, hanno interrotto un attimo il suo collegamento per dare la linea a Salvini.




Meglio, così avrà evitato di dire qualche altra fesseria, come questa:


----------



## mil77 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Renzi: "Draghi fino al 2023. He's the best"
> 
> Salvini: "Se si vota tra due anni noi siamo fuori"
> 
> ...



A questo punto direi che Draghi avrà la stessa maggioranza che aveva Conte


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Febbraio 2021)

I partiti devono smetterla di voler mettere la bandierina sul governo Draghi.
Tale governo non realizzerá ne il programma del M5S, ne quello della Lega. Ció non toglie che qualcosa dei due programmi sará fatto.

Non é pensabile che qualcuna vada da Draghi e gli dica: “devi fare A, B, C ,D e non devi fare X, Y, Z W” altrimenti non ti sosteniamo.

Questo approccio adottato dai partiti populisti che fanno fatica a rendere conto agli elettori delle posizioni di compromesso, non puó essere.

Devono accettare la mediazione di Draghi e prendere il buono (per loro) che artiverá e tollerare quello che non garba.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Lo dico e lo ripeto, Salvini rischia grosso ad appoggiare un governo del genere. Ma che puoi aspettarti da uno appoggiato dal PD e dalla BONINO. La Meloni, come ha detto qualcuno prima di me in un altro topic, si sta sfregando le mani...

Da notare come oggi nello speciale del TG1, mentre Salvini veniva intervistato, c'era Giorgetti dietro di lui che rideva a crepapelle. Immagine che dice tutto.

E se lo supporta per poi farlo cadere dopo togliendo l'appoggio, ancora peggio. Si è visto come questa strategia non paghi e capisco pure perchè: gli italiani si sono stufati di vedere dopo il voto governi instabili e che non durino l'intera legislatura per poi essere sostituiti da esecutivi che non desiderano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2021)

*Grillo in arrivo a Roma per le consultazioni.

Non è chiaro se parteciparà fisicamente alla delegazione o se detterà solo la linea.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo in arrivo a Roma per le consultazioni.
> 
> Non è chiaro se parteciperà fisicamente alla delegazione 5S o se detterà solo la linea.*



Pericolosissimo quando questo si muove... pericolosissimo.


----------



## sacchino (4 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo in arrivo a Roma per le consultazioni.
> 
> Non è chiaro se parteciparà fisicamente alla delegazione o se detterà solo la linea.*



E chi se lo ca.ga più.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Gennaio: Biden 
Febbraio: Draghi
Marzo : ???
Sicuro arrivano i guai !


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo in arrivo a Roma per le consultazioni.
> 
> Non è chiaro se parteciparà fisicamente alla delegazione o se detterà solo la linea.*



Per L’avvento di Tano Cariddi si scomodano addirittura l’ologramma Berlusconi e Joker. Direi che la questione è seria. Anzi, serissima.


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo dico e lo ripeto, Salvini rischia grosso ad appoggiare un governo del genere. Ma che puoi aspettarti da uno appoggiato dal PD e dalla BONINO. La Meloni, come ha detto qualcuno prima di me in un altro topic, si sta sfregando le mani...
> 
> Da notare come oggi nello speciale del TG1, mentre Salvini veniva intervistato, c'era Giorgetti dietro di lui che rideva a crepapelle. Immagine che dice tutto.
> 
> E se lo supporta per poi farlo cadere dopo togliendo l'appoggio, ancora peggio. Si è visto come questa strategia non paghi e capisco pure perchè: gli italiani si sono stufati di vedere dopo il voto governi instabili e che non durino l'intera legislatura per poi essere sostituiti da esecutivi che non desiderano.



La Meloni avrà mani libere,una condizione privilegiata per poi fare il botto alle prossime politiche


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Calendario di oggi 5 febbraio:

11-11:30 : Gruppo Per Le Autonomie (SVP - PATT, UV) del Senato.
11:45-12:30 : Liberi e Uguali
12:45-13:45 : Italia Viva
15:00 - 16:00 : Fratelli d'Italia
16:15 - 17:15 : Partito Democratico
17:30 - 18:30 : Forza Italia (che si presenterà con il presidente Silvio Berlusconi)*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Aggiornato il primo post con tutto il calendario. Si termina domani con Lega e M5S.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Calendario di oggi 5 febbraio:
> 
> 11-11:30 : Gruppo Per Le Autonomie (SVP - PATT, UV) del Senato.
> 11:45-12:30 : Liberi e Uguali
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato il primo post con tutto il calendario. Si termina domani con Lega e M5S.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Riepilogo primo giorno di consultazioni: + Europa e Maie appoggiano Draghi. Anche Centro Democratico fa intendere un appoggio, dicendo che "non ha condizioni da porre a Draghi sull'UE per non cadere nel ridicolo".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Italia Viva appoggia Draghi. Le parole di Renzi: "Con il governo Draghi, l'Italia esce più forte".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*TG1: Giorgia Meloni verso il no a Draghi. Domani si capirà se la Lega appoggerà Draghi o meno.

Massimo Franco del Corriere al TG1: "Se la Lega appoggia Draghi, deve essere consapevole che sarà un governo europeista. La Lega è in una metamorfosi in corso, riconosciuta dall'elettorato del nord. Se la Lega ha detto sì al M5S non vedo perchè debba dire no a Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Liberi e Uguali è indecisa. Le parole di Loredana De Petris: "Impossibile governare con i sovranisti. Questo è solo il primo giro di consultazioni. Una volta che Draghi avrà definito il perimetro, valuteremo".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Manuela Perrone del Sole 24 Ore al TG1: "I partiti stanno cercando delle 'bandierine' per tranquillizzare l'elettorato, piuttosto che mettere paletti al programma di governo di Draghi. Mario Draghi ha una posizione netta: affrontare l'emergenza sanitaria, economica e sociale".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini al TG1 si mostra sempre più propenso ad appoggiare Draghi: "Lega europeista se appoggia Draghi? A me interessa il futuro dell'Italia. Noi aspetteremo prima di dare giudizi. Con il professor Draghi non parleremo di posti, ma vogliamo un paese con meno tasse, meno burocrazia, cantieri ovunque e quindi ci confronteremo su questo senza nessun pregiudizio. Se possiamo dare il nostro contributo ci siamo. La sinistra pone veti su di me? Sbagliano. Io non dico mai con tizio mai con caio in un momento grave come questo. Vogliamo parlare di questo, vogliamo riaprire scuole, i cantieri. Governare con Zingaretti? Se mi dà una mano a tagliare le tasse, burocrazia e mettere in sicurezza i nostri medici e insegnati non avrei problemi, ma a sinistra hanno i paraocchi. A sinistra c'è il paraocchi 'se c'è Salvini, c'è il diavolo'. In questo momento, secondo me tutti devono fare un passo indietro e mettere davanti il bene del paese. Io lo faccio, spero che lo facciano tutti".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Giorgia Meloni, dopo la consultazione, conferma il no di FDI a Draghi: "Fratelli d'Italia non voterà la fiducia al governo Draghi. Nessun pregiudizio nei suoi confronti, ma è una questione di metodo. Pensiamo che siano i cittadini a scegliere chi governare".*


----------



## Cenzo (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini al TG1 si mostra sempre più propenso ad appoggiare Draghi: "Lega europeista se appoggia Draghi? A me interessa il futuro dell'Italia. Noi aspetteremo prima di dare giudizi. Con il professor Draghi non parleremo di posti, ma vogliamo un paese con meno tasse, meno burocrazia, cantieri ovunque e quindi ci confronteremo su questo senza nessun pregiudizio. Se possiamo dare il nostro contributo ci siamo. La sinistra pone veti su di me? Sbagliano. Io non dico mai con tizio mai con caio in un momento grave come questo. Vogliamo parlare di questo, vogliamo riaprire scuole, i cantieri. Governare con Zingaretti? Se mi dà una mano a tagliare le tasse, burocrazia e mettere in sicurezza i nostri medici e insegnati non avrei problemi, ma a sinistra hanno i paraocchi. A sinistra c'è il paraocchi 'se c'è Salvini, c'è il diavolo'. In questo momento, secondo me tutti devono fare un passo indietro e mettere davanti il bene del paese. Io lo faccio, spero che lo facciano tutti".*



Salvini diventa ogni giorno sempre più imbarazzante, è passato dal “per noi ci sono solo le elezioni” a “facciamo un governo tutti insieme” nel giro di 2-3 giorni.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Il PD conferma definitivamente l'appoggio a Mario Draghi. Zingaretti: "Piena disponibilità al tentativo di Mario Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Borghi (Lega): "Vediamo se Draghi sta giocando per noi e non è poco. Presto ci sarà un conflitto tra UE e Italia, con la prima che vuole aumentare le tasse sulla casa".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Borghi (Lega): "Vediamo se Draghi sta giocando per noi e non è poco. Presto ci sarà un conflitto tra UE e Italia, con la prima che vuole aumentare le tasse sulla casa".*


Sono grandiosi questi quando tentano di giustificare le loro porcate  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*TG LA7: "Grillo ha avuto un contatto telefonico con Mario Draghi ed ha anche parlato con i suoi dicendo che rispetto agli altri partiti, loro saranno gli ultimi a presentarsi così potranno fare un bilancio. Grillo si presenterà in persona in una consultazione dopo tanti anni dall'ultima, quella del governo Renzi.".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG LA7: "Grillo ha avuto un contatto telefonico con Mario Draghi ed ha anche parlato con i suoi dicendo che rispetto agli altri partiti, loro saranno gli ultimi a presentarsi così potranno fare un bilancio. Grillo si presenterà in persona in una consultazione dopo tanti anni dall'ultima, quella del governo Renzi.".*


Che trash e che fine!


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Retroscena del Fatto Quotidiano: "Se Draghi fallisce, niente voto ma piano B con incarico a Cartabia o Lamorgese per un esecutivo elettorale che porterà alle urne a giugno".*



Questo se ricordate è lo scenario che sostengo dal day one della crisi


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Nicola Morra (M5S) polemico con un lungo post su Facebook: "Perchè l'appoggio al governo Draghi non va al voto su Rousseau?"*


----------



## mark (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG LA7: "Grillo ha avuto un contatto telefonico con Mario Draghi ed ha anche parlato con i suoi dicendo che rispetto agli altri partiti, loro saranno gli ultimi a presentarsi così potranno fare un bilancio. Grillo si presenterà in persona in una consultazione dopo tanti anni dall'ultima, quella del governo Renzi.".*



Mamma mia uno come Grillo che parla con uno come Draghi, Draghi si metterà le mani nei capelli.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Borghi (Lega): "Vediamo se Salvini sta giocando per noi e non è poco. Presto ci sarà un conflitto tra UE e Italia, con la prima che vuole aumentare le tasse sulla casa".*



Draghi, non Salvini


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Draghi, non Salvini


Ah ok, non era scritto il soggetto. In ogni caso il significato non cambia, Borghi da anti-europeista pure lui si sta ricredendo su Draghi. LOL.

Fanno ridere tutti. La stessa Meloni intanto, da una parte fa la sovranista, ma negli ultimi giorni è entrata in Aspen dove fanno parte Prodi, Elkann (vicepresidente) e compagnia. Magari gli stessi l'hanno consigliata di non appoggiare Draghi per avere consensi. Si vede che ora i poteri forti puntano su di lei.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Anche Bagnai (Lega) noto antieuropeista apre a Draghi: "Nessuna preclusione. Io e Draghi veniamo dalla stessa scuola".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Forza Italia nell'incontro con Draghi senza Berlusconi. Il presidente deve rimanere a casa, a causa della sua fibrillazione atriale.*


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Bagnai (Lega) noto antieuropeista apre a Draghi: "Nessuna preclusione. Io e Draghi veniamo dalla stessa scuola".*



il problema è che Draghi ha respinto gli studi giovanili della corrente post keynesiana di Caffè trent'anni fa


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2021)

Non è che c’è da essere europeisti, anti europeisti, di destra o sinistra. Draghi è il top del top (e non solo a livello nazionale). Sputare in faccia a draghi (che fino all’altro ieri faceva uscire interviste su riduzione delle tasse, debito “buono”, ecc) significa sputare in faccia a tutti gli italiani.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*D'Uva (M5S) a La7: "Nonostante la consultazione, ci sarà il voto su Rousseau".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Tajani che chiede ai suoi se togliere o meno la mascherina e poi se la rimette  .


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Forza Italia tramite Tajani: "Confermiamo il pieno appoggio a Draghi. Ci aspettiamo un governo di alto livello".*


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2021)

Per il bene dell'Italia occorre che il 5 stelle non partecipino a questo governo (per non rovinarlo), e che tutte le altre forze politiche si eclissino dietro Draghi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *D'Uva (M5S) a La7: "Nonostante la consultazione, ci sarà il voto su Rousseau".*



Nelle domande dovrebbero chiedere?

1) siete d’accordo?
2) non siete d’accordo?
3) ma che cavolo di domanda é? Fate i bravi e ascoltate cosa vi dicono i grandi.
4) Ma andate tutti aff..

Questo sì che sarebbe interessante come domanda su Russó


----------



## sacchino (5 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Forza Italia nell'incontro con Draghi senza Berlusconi. Il presidente deve rimanere a casa, a causa della sua fibrillazione atriale.*



Mio papà con la fibrillazione atriale ad 86 anni va nell'orto, tiene casa grande, mangia anche i sassi ed ogni tanto fa tappa al bar.


----------



## vota DC (5 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che Draghi ha respinto gli studi giovanili della corrente post keynesiana di Caffè trent'anni fa


Non mi pare neanche un seguace di Friedman intelligente (Milton, Alan è l'imitatore di Ollio).
Draghi è più a sinistra di Stalin quando sono privati incapaci e amici stile Trenitalia e si tratta di pubblicizzare le perdite mentre è più thatcheriano della Thatcher quando si tratta di privatizzare gli utili. È robaccia allo stato puro, indifendibile da ogni punto di vista. Il fatto che goda di buona stampa senza avere dimostrato nulla a parte l'amicizia con Berlusconi ricorda Beppe Sala cioè il vero inventore dell'aperitivo con il cinese (Zingaretti vittima di esserci cascato).


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Andate sulla pagina facebook di borghi ed ascoltate la sua diretta, poi capirete.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nelle domande dovrebbero chiedere?
> 
> 1) siete d’accordo?
> 2) non siete d’accordo?
> ...



La 4 non è la domanda, ma la risposta degli "iscritti", solo che non la mostrano mai 

Già hanno precaricato la percentuale ( > 50%) del si, prima della votazione, come ogni altra domanda che hanno fatto in passato.
Nessuno controlla mai seriamente questa truffa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*In onda ora gli speciali TG1 su Rai 1 e TGLA7 su La7 sulle consultazioni di Lega e M5S*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Mentana: "Alle consultazioni con Draghi, il M5S si presenterà con Grillo, Di Maio, Conte e Casaleggio".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Grillo sul suo blog: "Creare un ministero per la transizione ecologica unendo ministero dell'economia e dell'ambiente come Francia, Spagna e altri paesi. Meno imposta alle società Benefit e creare un Consiglio superiore per lo sviluppo sostenibile...Le fragole sono mature. Le fragole sono mature.".*


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Alle consultazioni con Draghi, il M5S si presenterà con Grillo, Di Maio, Conte e Casaleggio".*



Conte????? Ahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grillo sul suo blog: "Creare un ministero per la transizione ecologica unendo ministero dell'economia e dell'ambiente come Francia, Spagna e altri paesi. Meno imposta alle società Benefit e creare un Consiglio superiore per lo sviluppo sostenibile...Le fragole sono mature. Le fragole sono mature.".*



La presenza della lega e forza Italia è necessaria per porre un freno a queste cacate


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini conferma l'apertura della Lega a Draghi con un lungo discorso su cantieri, pensioni, tasse, imprese e sviluppo. Salvini ha definito il colloquio con Draghi "Interessante" manifestando entusiasmo e non ha risparmiato frecciatine al PD che ha detto che non lo vuole al governo.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini apre ma non ufficializza l'appoggio a Draghi: "Settimana prossima diremo si o no".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Flat Tax e Quota 100? Ciascuno deve rinunciare alle sue priorità per formare un governo".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Flat Tax e Quota 100? Ciascuno deve rinunciare alle sue priorità per formare un governo".*


Ahahahahah. Chissà chi gli ha scritto il copione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini deciso sull'immigrazione: "L'europa ci chiede di difendere le frontiere europee. Questo non penso sia un tema divisivo".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini deciso sull'immigrazione: "L'europa ci chiede di difendere le frontiere europee. Questo non penso sia un tema divisivo".*


In sintesi, con il contentino sull'immigrazione (altro problema, intendiamoci) anche lui sarà d'accordo ad appoggiare le porcate economiche di Bruxelles. Che poi 200 miliardi sì, che dovremo restituire. Comunque sui social c'è qualcuno che dice che la Lega farà partire il governo per poi farlo cadere ma che comunque reggerà visto che ci sono i grillini. Altra pagliacciata insomma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In sintesi, con il contentino sull'immigrazione (altro problema, intendiamoci) anche lui sarà d'accordo ad appoggiare le porcate economiche di Bruxelles. Che poi 200 miliardi sì, che dovremo restituire. Comunque sui social c'è qualcuno che dice che la Lega farà partire il governo per poi farlo cadere, altra pagliacciata insomma.



I 200 miliardi da restituire sono una porcata di Conte e Gualtieri, strombazzati dalla stampa a suo tempo.
Ora che ci sono tanto vale spenderli in modo decente perché sono stati veramente un lascito terribile dello scorso governo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I 200 miliardi da restituire sono una porcata di Conte e Gualtieri, strombazzati dalla stampa a suo tempo.
> Ora che ci sono tanto vale spenderli in modo decente perché sono stati veramente un lascito terribile dello scorso governo


Non ho detto il contrario, ma io tutto questo entusiasmo non lo vedo. Per me siamo sempre nello schifo, Conte o non Conte con politiche economiche decise dagli stessi. Cambiano solo gli attori che svolgeranno la parte.


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah. Chissà chi gli ha scritto il copione.



Facile, Giorgetti


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Flat Tax e Quota 100? Ciascuno deve rinunciare alle sue priorità per formare un governo".*



Pagliaccio


----------



## danjr (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grillo sul suo blog: "Creare un ministero per la transizione ecologica unendo ministero dell'economia e dell'ambiente come Francia, Spagna e altri paesi. Meno imposta alle società Benefit e creare un Consiglio superiore per lo sviluppo sostenibile...Le fragole sono mature. Le fragole sono mature.".*


Loro sono il male


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I 200 miliardi da restituire sono una porcata di Conte e Gualtieri, strombazzati dalla stampa a suo tempo.
> Ora che ci sono tanto vale spenderli in modo decente perché sono stati veramente un lascito terribile dello scorso governo



"la grande vittoria di conte" gridavano i suoi fan, anche qui dentro


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pagliaccio



Intanto la Meloni si frega le mani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grillo sul suo blog: "Creare un ministero per la transizione ecologica unendo ministero dell'economia e dell'ambiente come Francia, Spagna e altri paesi. Meno imposta alle società Benefit e creare un Consiglio superiore per lo sviluppo sostenibile...Le fragole sono mature. Le fragole sono mature.".*



Poveri noi...


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Intanto la Meloni si frega le mani



Tra tutti é quella che mi piace di più, ma attenzione, non ho grande fiducia neanche in lei. Non vedo un politico di livello in tutto il panorama. Per questo tutto sommato draghi non mi fa schifo, nonostante sia consapevole che é li a fare il Monti 2.0.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Grillo sul suo blog: "Creare un ministero per la transizione ecologica unendo ministero dell'economia e dell'ambiente come Francia, Spagna e altri paesi. Meno imposta alle società Benefit e creare un Consiglio superiore per lo sviluppo sostenibile...Le fragole sono mature. Le fragole sono mature.".*



Qualcuno spari in testa a sto criminale


----------



## Andris (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Alle consultazioni con Draghi, il M5S si presenterà con Grillo, Di Maio, Conte e Casaleggio".*



"Non sono iscritto al Movimento e sono una figura terza rispetto ai 5 stelle"

LEU e PD che volevano a tutti i costi un premier 5 stelle


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "la grande vittoria di conte" gridavano i suoi fan, anche qui dentro



Una cosa è certa: per spendere quei soldi ci vuole assolutamente Draghi, piaccia o non piaccia è l'unico con l'autorità in Europa per poterli spendere


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa: per spendere quei soldi ci vuole assolutamente Draghi, piaccia o non piaccia è l'unico con l'autorità in Europa per poterli spendere



Su questo concordo, come ho scritto sopra, non mi schifo di draghi perché obiettivamente non c'è un uomo politico migliore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Intanto la Meloni si frega le mani



La Meloni votando no rinuncia per l'ennesima volta a spostare a destra l'asse di un governo.
Era ovvio che Mattarella non avrebbe sciolto le camere, lo avete sentito il discorso di martedì sera? Un discorso di puro disprezzo per le urne, con la pandemia usata strumentalmente per interrompere il processo democratico.
La Meloni aveva due scelte: dire di no a Draghi e rischiare di far nascere un governo con la stessa identica maggioranza di prima, di sinistra estrema. Oppure poteva accettare la sfida, e portare le istanze del centrodestra a Draghi che sicuramente è ben propenso ad ascoltarle, visto che draghi ha più orecchie per l'abbassamento delle tasse che non per il reddito di cittadinanza.

Ha scelto una inutile opposizione.

Senza lega e forza Italia, il governo Draghi sarebbe una riedizione del Conte II. Bello vero?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Crimi ha dichiarato che il M5S apre a Draghi pur senza ufficializzare l'appoggio: "Draghi ha mostrato grande sensibilità su temi come il reddito di cittadinanza e ambiente...Abbiamo dato la nostra disponibilità a valutare un appoggio". Alla fine del discorso, Crimi non ha voluto rispondere ai giornalisti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Ci sarebbe da ridere. Leader di partiti che quando sentivano parlare di Draghi, gli dicevano le peggiori cose ed oggi lo elogiano come un santo. Non è cambiato nulla! Siamo governati da traditori della patria.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tra tutti é quella che mi piace di più, ma attenzione, non ho grande fiducia neanche in lei. Non vedo un politico di livello in tutto il panorama. Per questo tutto sommato draghi non mi fa schifo, nonostante sia consapevole che é li a fare il Monti 2.0.


Meloni non serve al momento a certi poteri, meglio che stia in panchina. Ma attenzione, anche lei si sta vendendo bene al sistema vedi la recente entrata ad Aspen. Io comunque fossi in lei, ora farei campagna elettorale sul sistema presidenziale uno dei suoi cavalli di battaglia. L'Italia da ANNI è in preda a governi instabili, c'è chiaramente una crisi istituzionale su cui l'UE ci sguazza.


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2021)

Ora ci dovrebbe un secondo giro di Draghi


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Secondo l'edizione on line di Repubblica il PD valuta l'appoggio esterno al governo Draghi per la presenza della Lega



In pratica così ci sarebbe un governo m5s-Fi-lega, con la guida di Draghi.
Contando che i parlamentari grillozzi voterebbero qualunque cosa, avremmo finalmente un governo di centrodestra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Meloni non serve al momento a certi poteri, meglio che stia in panchina. Ma attenzione, anche lei si sta vendendo bene al sistema vedi la recente entrata ad Aspen. Io comunque fossi in lei, ora farei campagna elettorale sul sistema presidenziale uno dei suoi cavalli di battaglia. L'Italia da ANNI è in preda a governi instabili, c'è chiaramente una crisi istituzionale su cui l'UE ci sguazza.



Infatti, mi piace più degli altri ma é della stessa razza, il problema é che secondo me la classe politica é in picchiata, tutti corruttibili, nessuno merita fiducia incondizionata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In pratica così ci sarebbe un governo m5s-Fi-lega, con la guida di Draghi.
> Contando che i parlamentari grillozzi voterebbero qualunque cosa, avremmo finalmente un governo di centrodestra.



Sarebbe la fine di un incubo


----------



## smallball (6 Febbraio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In pratica così ci sarebbe un governo m5s-Fi-lega, con la guida di Draghi.
> Contando che i parlamentari grillozzi voterebbero qualunque cosa, avremmo finalmente un governo di centrodestra.



Più Renzi


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

*Mentana: "Si andrà avanti informalmente senza nuove consultazioni".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Si andrà avanti informalmente senza nuove consultazioni".*


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] si può chiudere  .


----------

